# Headroom at to of interior stairs



## 4thorns (Nov 4, 2011)

I have it stuck in my head that somewhere I found a code that says there needs to be a minimum of 36" of 6'-8" headroom at the top of an interior stairway. Can't find proof anywhere. IRC 2009 R3111.7.2 says;

"The minimum headroom *in all parts of the stairway* shall not be less than 6 feet 8 inches........etc". To me, traveling upwards, the stairway ends at the nosing of the top step.

Any thoughts?


----------



## iggentleman (Nov 4, 2011)

Local interpretation (around DC) seems to include the landings (top, bottom and intermediate) as part of the stairway.

I usually run the sloped ceiling at 6'-8"+ until it meets the ceiling of that story, but I've also had a top landing pass both reviewers and inspectors with a 6'-8"+ ceiling when I had the landing of another stairway above.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 4, 2011)

"To me, traveling upwards, the stairway ends at the nosing of the top step."

I would say the stairway ends at the nosing of the landing or floor at the top.


----------



## 4thorns (Nov 4, 2011)

I should have included this picture. This is a situation where there is a floor at the top. There is about 12" of 6'-8" headroom beyond the edge of the floor then the sloped roof reduces the room drastically. There is headroom throughout the "Stairway". 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1120


View attachment 492


View attachment 492


/monthly_2011_11/572953c17c6f2_HeadroomAtTopOfStairs.JPG.fe3b79bf292d14d28d9596c80c89ff26.JPG


----------



## iggentleman (Nov 4, 2011)

Could argue it either way, but it seems tight to me.

Are you designing or reviewing?

I'd probably do a top landing dropped one riser from the floor level to improve the headroom. Not a perfect solution, but it gives you 12" + a tread of 6'-8" minimum and moving parallel to the roof, instead of just 12" and a head-banger.

Or you might provide a dormer.


----------



## jeharrarch (Nov 4, 2011)

How about using the exception to R311.7.5 (see the thread on a door at the top of a stair). The exception eliminates the requirement for a landing (at the top of an interior stair), therefore, the stairway (and associated headroom requirement) ends at the last nosing. It does seem like very bad planning but doesn't seem like it's prohibited by the letter of the code...


----------



## High Desert (Nov 4, 2011)

I would say the stairway complies with the head height, but the ceiling height at the second floor may not comply with Section R305.


----------



## Kevin Turner (Nov 4, 2011)

High Desert

That was my thought. How can you get the 50% 7' ceiling height exception for sloped ceilings?


----------



## georgia plans exam (Nov 4, 2011)

Maybe it's an attic stair!......oops, did I just say that??

GPE


----------



## fatboy (Nov 4, 2011)

"Maybe it's an attic stair!......oops, did I just say that??"

Funny....

I thought about the 50% also, but then had envisioned that the stair dumps out there, but then you do a 180 degrees to the open area. Just thinking.......

So, if you can't make 50%, then it's not habitable, and it is attic stairs........hmmmmm?


----------



## 4thorns (Nov 4, 2011)

Doesn't the 50% refer to the minimum area of 70 square feet? If so then this second floor exceeds the criteria. It's this area at the top of, in front of the stairs that I think is the question. Technically this small area may not be considered habitable but does this have any effect on the headroom requirements at the top of the stairs? The area to the back of the stairs as you look at the drawing is a minimum of 12' deep. I'm glad that this thread went in this direction because this question came up this morning. I've attached another picture with dimensions.Thanks for all the replies. As far as the original headroom issue, based on what I've read here and discussions at the office, I feel that the 6'-8" required for the stairway ends at the nosing of the upper floor that the stairs serve. Pretty much had my mind made up on that before I came here but needed a little push!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1121


View attachment 493


View attachment 493


/monthly_2011_11/572953c17ec66_50Percent.JPG.a2821a94dd385ff9379428a33ab5cd84.JPG


----------



## 4thorns (Nov 4, 2011)

> So, if you can't make 50%, then it's not habitable, and it is attic stairs........hmmmmm?


It makes the 50% after you make the turn. It's that 2 seconds before the turn, that moment you crack your skull, that seems to be the issue!:banghd


----------



## JBI (Nov 5, 2011)

And that's WHY it's an issue...


----------



## fatboy (Nov 6, 2011)

But still not a code violation......not good planning.


----------

